# New Rec Teq



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 21, 2021)

My Rec Teq 340 came today, got it all put together and currently running wings on it. I’m super happy with everything so far, a little trouble with connecting to the wifi but my IT buddy was able to figure it all out.  Now I’m wondering if I should have purchased the 700!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 21, 2021)

Pictures, or it never happened. Lol


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2021)

If in due time you really like the 340, birthday present for yourself on the 700


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## 912smoker (Jan 21, 2021)

SmokeyLee15 said:


> My Rec Teq 340 came today, got it all put together and currently running wings on it. I’m super happy with everything so far, a little trouble with connecting to the wifi but my IT buddy was able to figure it all out.  Now I’m wondering if I should have purchased the 700!


Yep when in doubt go big lol.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## 912smoker (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice looking wings there on your 1st cook ! Congrats


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 21, 2021)

Very nice. It is too small, but you can still make some amazing food with it.


----------

